# Sis labs



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

Sis labs tren e, hopefully the same quality as Infiniti.


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks the part, let us know how get on.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Wish it was blue, I liked Infiniti blue


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Looks nice, I need to find some and give it a go.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Got some sus this morning, hopes its as good as it looks


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Looks very nice I want some now lol.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Lol I'm getting that next my source is out of uni pharma so gunna give them or dhacks a try


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pretty neat packaging, wrapper looks a good idea.

Anyone seen the orals?


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

Orals are box but I believe they are not quite ready as I wanted to try the dbol.


----------



## lumphammer (May 25, 2016)

Looks strangley like isis.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Looks nice, I need to find some and give it a go.


 Found em


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Packaging does look good. Trying to make it as hard as possible to counterfeit with the plastic.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Did someone say this is Infiniti rebranded? Why?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Holographic labels lol, so if the tablets are in boxes wonder if that mean there going to be in push out strips.


----------



## Dreadlifter (Mar 27, 2014)

any updates on this lab?


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

I jabbed 1ml of the sust on Monday and it was smooth with no pip, should kick in pretty quickly with the short Esther's


----------



## procore (Feb 18, 2015)

any update?


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

I've done one shot of Superbol 400 (TMT) on Tuesday 2.5ml with zero pip, too early to say anymore


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

united said:


> I've done one shot of Superbol 400 (TMT) on Tuesday 2.5ml with zero pip, too early to say anymore


 How much are you running per week mate?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Good luck! :rolleye11:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Gagging to try their T400 (sust blend) and deca blend in my off season.


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Gagging to try their T400 (sust blend) and deca blend in my off season.


 Deca blend? Is it NPP and nandrolone undec mate?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Leoniidas said:


> Deca blend? Is it NPP and nandrolone undec mate?


 Nandrolone deconate 100mg

Nandrolone phenylprop 100mg

Nandrolone Undecanoate 100mg


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Gagging to try their T400 (sust blend) and deca blend in my off season.


 I was gonna go for the t400 but previous I've used have been pippy


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> I was gonna go for the t400 but previous I've used have been pippy


 I never get PIP all together but I have just spoke to someone who has just done their first jab of SIS T400, (he asked me about it as was worried about the colour and how clear it was) and he said no pip and nice and smooth


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> I never get PIP all together but I have just spoke to someone who has just done their first jab of SIS T400, (he asked me about it as was worried about the colour and how clear it was) and he said no pip and nice and smooth


 If I get pip its normally the next day and 2nd day it's really bad. Tbh I haven't had pippy gear for a while now but there's 2 that crippled me. The worst being wc nandrotest (was rocket fuel but pip was so bad) and Apollo Rip 240 that was quite bad too.


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Leoniidas said:


> How much are you running per week mate?


 2.5ml a week


----------



## redpill859 (Mar 11, 2014)

If its any help just started on sis test 400 pinned yesterday no pip so far. Had some shocking reactions over the last few pins on other gear,so hope this is ok


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

I got my 5 x Test e 300 and 4 x tren e 200 yesterday, shot 2.5mg tren which went into quad pain free, seems nice gear to me like infiniti.

Lets see what the scales say!


----------



## monkeyman (Oct 25, 2016)

just got my testonon 400 and superbol 400 from sis

been told to start on 1ml test with .5ml superbol twice a week to build up to 2ml of each a week after 3 weeks fingers crossed i have been on var with test and decca and wanted a change to be honest not sure if does it right but i know its potent stuff and want to see how it affect me


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

monkeyman said:


> just got my testonon 400 and superbol 400 from sis
> 
> been told to start on 1ml test with .5ml superbol twice a week to build up to 2ml of each a week after 3 weeks fingers crossed i have been on var with test and decca and wanted a change to be honest not sure if does it right but i know its potent stuff and want to see how it affect me
> 
> View attachment 136435


 Cheers for the selfie monkeyman, really added some character to the post.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@monkeyman don't bother tapering do 3ml a week and you'll be fine the superbol is g2g currently week 2 here and it's doing all the signs it should


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

monkeyman said:


> just got my testonon 400 and superbol 400 from sis
> 
> been told to start on 1ml test with .5ml superbol twice a week to build up to 2ml of each a week after 3 weeks fingers crossed i have been on var with test and decca and wanted a change to be honest not sure if does it right but i know its potent stuff and want to see how it affect me
> 
> View attachment 136435


 Impressive, your eyes I mean they're really fu**ing blue


----------



## monkeyman (Oct 25, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Cheers for the selfie monkeyman, really added some character to the post.


 lol didn't realise I had till after


----------

